# traits in a girl that would annoy you



## sukanya (Mar 22, 2015)

What do you find annoying in a girl (personality wise)
Share your opinions..


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

When a woman has no logic. She has SA, almost no friends, will never get a good job, is vrigin etc and still she wants a guy that is way better than her and dislike guys like her......


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

They think they're straight but had female contact or also like females.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Pessimism, ignorance and a lack of ambition.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

Self-entitlement, arrogance, stupidity, narrow-mindedness.


----------



## sukanya (Mar 22, 2015)

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> ^ Rightio...
> 
> So annoying when I'm on the toilet trying to go through my Instagram likes and she interrupts me because her "car broke down on the highway". Like, are you actually being serious right now? This is _my_ time. Go away.
> 
> Edit: Man, I am sandwiched between two really weird comments. But who am I to judge with my manly views.


Okay that's your opinion, its good to be honest,but that's the time she needs you right..


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> ^ Rightio...
> 
> So annoying when I'm on the toilet trying to go through my Instagram likes and she interrupts me because her "car broke down on the highway". Like, are you actually being serious right now? This is _my_ time. Go away.
> 
> Edit: Man, I am sandwiched between two really weird comments. But who am I to judge with my manly views.


sorry, i didn't know you were on the toilet, you should've sent me a pic with your pants around your ankles.

PS. by all means judge away, your manly judginess turns me on soooo much <3


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

I don't know, this is really hard to answer. I don't want to feel judged by someone I'd be dating.


----------



## RandomGentleman (Aug 4, 2014)

**** taste in anime.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

When you ask a woman you just met to have sex and she says no. I mean who teaches them such foul language?


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Well, this thread was posted in "controversial dicussion", so it's all good. 

opcorn:


----------



## zoslow (Jun 2, 2014)

A lot of sarcasm
A lot of attitude overall
Stupidity
Pessimism
Lack of humour
Attention-seeking
Unwilling to satisfy sexual urges
Naive


----------



## sukanya (Mar 22, 2015)

nubly said:


> When you ask a woman you just met to have sex and she says no. I mean who teaches them such foul language?


That's what you find annoying..
Would you just give away your hard earned savings 
To someone you just met.. No right?


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Attention Seeker 
Extremely Hypocritical 
Pathological liar.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

- 'always having to be doing something' / getting bored after sitting idly for a few minutes

- living life according to 'the rules' and doing things without questioning them just 'because they are supposed to be done'


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

-Has no sense of humor 
-Dislikes video games
-Catty
-Cruel to others
-Dislikes anything active


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

-trust issues
-whines a lot
- negativity
- too passive
- old fashion
-uneducated
- fake
- pretentious
-disrespectful
-boring


And yes I realize that I'm most of those things.


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Seriously serious people seriously annoy me, like seriously.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

probably the needlessly accusing and sly manipulating types


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> ^ Rightio...
> 
> So annoying when I'm on the toilet trying to go through my Instagram likes and she interrupts me because her "car broke down on the highway". Like, are you actually being serious right now? This is _my_ time. Go away.
> 
> Edit: Man, I am sandwiched between two really weird comments. But who am I to judge with my manly views.


You sound like a very selfish, selfish man and would make a terrible boyfriend. I feel sorry for any girl that you would want to date.


----------



## givinganonion (Sep 15, 2014)

Self-righteous, naggy, passive-aggressive, and doesn't like to learn new things.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

sukanya said:


> That's what you find annoying..
> Would you just give away your hard earned savings
> To someone you just met.. No right?


I was being facetious.


----------



## Dave47 (Aug 9, 2015)

Bossy, demanding, jealous..


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Someone who isn't kind I guess. Also someone who is too social, I can see that pissing me off.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Girls who think they are too sexy for their own good obviously.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

calichick said:


> Girls who think they are too sexy for their own good obviously.


----------



## Seiyoku (Aug 14, 2015)

I'm trying to think of something, but I honestly can't. Aside from obvious things like abuse or cheating that aren't "annoying" and more along the lines of "unacceptable", I think any quirks a girl has would be outweighed by her good points to me. If anything, I'd probably find her quirks to be charming. Oh, wait, I know of one annoying thing. When I'm talking to a girl and she says, "Oh yeah, so anyway, my boyfriend etc etc.." I never show it, but few things get on my nerves more than that. I don't blame them at all, though. That's my own problem.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Their 6th sense.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

I don't like girls who have incredibly high demands of their partner...and yet are willing to also treat them like crap and hold them to a much higher standard in the relationship than themselves. I dated someone like that and it sucked.

Also other things like, shallow, doesn't like 'deep' conversations, mean, petty, etc.


----------



## hmnut (Aug 8, 2011)

calichick said:


> Girls who think they are too sexy for their own good obviously.


What if they're too sexy for their shirt. So sexy it hurts.


----------



## Sean07 (May 9, 2014)

-Girls who talk while eating so bits of food fly out at you like lasers and get all up in your grill
-Girls who smear pentagrams on the wall with their own fecal matter
-Girls who use racial slurs and ruin my buzz
-Girls who don't play helicopter with their breasts, if you've got 'em, copter 'em.
-Girls who smile and act all cute but forget to inform you that they're actually 5:0 and are only getting close to you to bring about the downfall of your international drug cartel.
-Girls who mask their own insecurities by abusing the homeless
-Girls who nudge your arm when you don't want it to be nudged. 
-Girls who find out I'm colour blind and keep asking 'what colour is this' while pointing at things as though I'm some sort of circus act.
-Girls who buy front-row tickets for riverdance so you can only see bodies bobbing up and down and miss the vital leg work

Women eh?


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

hmnut said:


> What if they're too sexy for their shirt. So sexy it hurts.


She'd probably need a man who could help her with that problem. I'm sure there'd be many a-willing.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Sean07 said:


> -Girls who mask their own insecurities by abusing the homeless


Now you're just being picky.


----------



## selfloathingregular (Aug 14, 2015)

Any woman that won't do only what I want and exactly when I want to do it would be a problem. It comes down to flexibility really.


----------



## Sean07 (May 9, 2014)

probably offline said:


> Now you're just being picky.


-Girls that look a bit like Uma Thurman yet don't kill 88 crazy members of the Yakuza and excuse it by saying 'Well, I live in Sweden, not Japan, there are literally no Yakuza here for me to kill. Anyway, why are you asking me this and wearing my clothes? Get out of my damn house'


----------



## RandomGentleman (Aug 4, 2014)

Sean07 said:


> -Girls who find out I'm colour blind and keep asking 'what colour is this'


You're colour blind? What's that like?

And more importantly what colour is this?


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

My list: all these count as red flags for any potential partner. 

-Hateful
-Unappreciative
-Entitled
-Rash
-Manipulative
-Talks down to me
-Messy
-Conservative
-Impatient


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

When women run after unshackling them. Very uncool. I mean, it's about trust, people. Gaah. _Women._

When a girl goes spastic when you mention her mom is ****able at the dinner table as an intro to meeting her parents. It's called being polite. Get a grip. I wouldn't actually **** her. ...probably.

When she pretends to be open and nice by joining my cult but then backs out when it comes to the barcode Baptism. It's just a tattoo. The robots are coming and we might as well pre-emptively give in to our inevitable overlords. Some people.



Sean07 said:


> -Girls who smile and act all cute but forget to inform you that they're actually 5:0 and are only getting close to you to bring about the downfall of your international drug cartel.


 God, I hate when that happens. All that coke. And it was pure Columbian. That's what I get for using PlentyOfFish.



Sean07 said:


> -Girls who mask their own insecurities by abusing the homeless


 @Aribeth isn't insecure like that, she just likes the taste of human flesh.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Uh... I'd have to think really hard of traits in girls that DON'T annoy me... xd


----------



## Blue2015 (Jul 3, 2015)

I can't stand attention seekers and I don't think I'd like a girl who's stuck up or got a massive ego.


----------



## PunkGirl01 (Aug 9, 2015)

As a straight female... I don't really like many women. I'm not one of those "women must stick together because we have vaginas!" people... 

But as men who are apparently interested in females, you have to remember one thing. If they're absolutely amazing, but then you find out they have one of those annoying traits you've all mentioned (in the serious factor, not the silly ones), will you tolerate it for that person, for that one person you are interested in, or would you be too bothered by that one trait that she's gotta go?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Blue2015 said:


> I can't stand attention seekers and I don't think I'd like a girl who's stuck up or got a massive ego.


:lol I like people who float along in a little magical bubble of ego the sheet never hit the fan for them ..yet ..attention seekers can be annoying though ...


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Sean07 said:


> -Girls that look a bit like Uma Thurman yet don't kill 88 crazy members of the Yakuza and excuse it by saying 'Well, I live in Sweden, not Japan, there are literally no Yakuza here for me to kill. Anyway, why are you asking me this and wearing my clothes? Get out of my damn house'


Well, I live in Sweden, not Japan, there are literally no Yakuza here for me to kill. Geez. I'm stealing your clothes because I'm going to beat up some homeless people tonight. Incognito.


----------



## zoslow (Jun 2, 2014)

PunkGirl01 said:


> As a straight female... I don't really like many women. I'm not one of those "women must stick together because we have vaginas!" people...
> 
> But as men who are apparently interested in females, you have to remember one thing. If they're absolutely amazing, but then you find out they have one of those annoying traits you've all mentioned (in the serious factor, not the silly ones), will you tolerate it for that person, for that one person you are interested in, or would you be too bothered by that one trait that she's gotta go?


It would really depend on what it was. If I was to use my own list then yes I could overlook a few things. Like her not being that intelligent perhaps or her being sarcastic at times. But other things like not having any sort of humour.. or having very little interest in sex. No I don't think it would work out. The first one would simply be too boring and the second would cause a huge clash between us and probably lead to a break-up anyways.


----------



## Sean07 (May 9, 2014)

probably offline said:


> Well, I live in Sweden, not Japan, there are literally no Yakuza here for me to kill. Geez. I'm stealing your clothes because I'm going to beat up some homeless people tonight. Incognito.


Eughh, what you just did there with that post above this post here that I'm writing now was _soooo_ bloody annoying to me. Like, I'd tell you not to use racial slurs and ruin my buzz if I didn't think you were too far gone. Even the simpsons gif didn't cheer me up and if you have anything redeeming about you, you'd know that Sean07 loves the simpsons and talking about himself in the third person.

If you were the Chinese occupation and my life was Tibet, I'd be screaming on down at the Chinese embassy with my freshly forged placard so hard right now.


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

Loud/OTT, two-faced, vain, careless, low attention span, those kinds of things. Oh and although I come across arrogant, I hate it in other people.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Sean07 said:


> Eughh, what you just did there with that post above this post here that I'm writing now was _soooo_ bloody annoying to me. Like, I'd tell you not to use racial slurs and ruin my buzz if I didn't think you were too far gone. Even the simpsons gif didn't cheer me up and if you have anything redeeming about you, you'd know that Sean07 loves the simpsons and talking about himself in the third person.
> 
> If you were the Chinese occupation and my life was Tibet, I'd be screaming on down at the Chinese embassy with my freshly forged placard so hard right now.


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

Entitlement, baby rabies, being too clingy, not very conversational, bimbos.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Bigoted, dense, and indecisive.


----------



## NahMean (May 19, 2014)

The women who have to be constantly involved or going out to do something every waking second. I do like to leave home on a fairly regular basis, but often times I'd rather relax at home in the evening watching a movie, playing a game, or reading a book instead of going to the club/bar or whatever.


----------



## Sean07 (May 9, 2014)

probably offline said:


>


Depends. Would you be willing to whimsically take your Uma Thurman like face off for one of another celebrity of my choosing? You know, like what happened in that hit movie everyone liked Face/Off, starring the dreamy John Travolta and the highly-rated Nicolas Cage? Because honestly, I quite like Cameron Diaz's face as well as Uma Thurman's face and sometimes it would be cool if I could choose which one I could see, for once... :roll

Because that sort of desperation to be with me would really put me off and annoy me.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Sean07 said:


> Depends. Would you be willing to whimsically take your Uma Thurman like face off for one of another celebrity of my choosing? You know, like what happened in that hit movie everyone liked Face/Off, starring the dreamy John Travolta and the highly-rated Nicolas Cage? Because honestly, I quite like Cameron Diaz's face as well as Uma Thurman's face and sometimes it would be cool if I could choose which one I could see, for once... :roll
> 
> Because that sort of desperation to be with me would really put me off and annoy me.


Too much work, Sean07. I'll buy an inflatable doll, instead.


----------



## Sean07 (May 9, 2014)

probably offline said:


> Too much work, Sean07. I'll buy an inflatable doll, instead.


Laziness is a cancer, remember that. It infects everything around it, including Sean07's prospective jokes and ability to have a bloody good laugh, yeah?










The bosom of the doll... What are we talking, Ample?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Sean07 said:


> Laziness is a cancer, remember that. It infects everything around it, including Sean07's prospective jokes and ability to have a bloody good laugh, yeah?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Being lazy is fantastic.

Bosom? It will just be a comfy, plastic log with a giant peen in the middle.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

If they get a manicure every week. I know a girl who gets a manicure twice a week. Damn. No. Just no. I mean who gives a ****, right? They're her nails, but I don't think I could ever go out with a high maintenance girl.


----------



## Mattsy94 (Feb 11, 2013)

If they have a blank/b****y expression or look pissed off all the time, and won't speak to you despite trying to have a conversation with them. I like bubbly, flirty girls who laugh a lot and are also a bit crazy.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

^bubbly, flirty girls are the best. Can't stand those b***chy faced aka _too good for you_ types.


----------



## Sean07 (May 9, 2014)

probably offline said:


> Being lazy is fantastic.
> 
> Bosom? It will just be a comfy, plastic log with a giant peen in the middle.


I conjured up this blueprint for you...










I'll whittle this fella for the the low low price of £49.99 (Come on, I need this, I can't afford wine)


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

LichtLune said:


> baby rabies


i have no idea what that is but it def sounds like something i might have


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

In no particular order...though obviously some have more weight than others.


- Low intelligence
- Selfish
- Narcisistic
- Shallow
- Arrogant
- Hypocritical
- No motivation or ambition
- Mixed signals / play hard to get (there can be a fine line there, but eventually, if that's all I get, for long enough, I'll probably turn my attention to someone else)
- Unfaithful / cheater
- Goes on and on and about her ex
- Trying to make me jealous (ties in with one above this one)
- Dishonesty
- No motherly instincts at all, whatsoever
- Control freak
- Poor hygiene (doesn't shower, shave legs when wearing shorts out, take basic care of yourself, no way babe, see ya, I'm out)
- Too clingy
- Immature
- Pro-abortion
- Has no idea how to dress (you'd be amazed)
- Has no idea how to put makeup on the right way (you'd be amazed)
- Judgemental
- Rudeness, to wait staff, or anyone "below" her
- Rudeness, to anyone
- Too "motherly", I can take care of myself ffs
- Short tempered
- Too impulsive
- Whiny
- Fingernails or toes that are totally unkept, look worse than mine
- No perfume at all, or way, way too much of it


All I can think of, although I'm sure there are more.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Sean07 said:


> I conjured up this blueprint for you...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dhsajkhdjkhjdsaohmygod SOLD.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

TenYears said:


> In no particular order...though obviously some have more weight than others.
> 
> - Low intelligence
> - Selfish
> ...


That's all you can think of, but you're sure there's more?! (ffs!)

We are so over.


----------



## jblanch3 (Apr 16, 2014)

Just having no sense of humor. It might just be me, but I've met so many girls over the years who were extremely thin-skinned and just could not take a joke.


----------



## sukanya (Mar 22, 2015)

Wren611 said:


> Loud/OTT, two-faced, vain, careless, low attention span, those kinds of things. Oh and although I come across arrogant, I hate it in other people.


Okay.. So girls need to be virtuous basically


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

Overly hypocritical girls (or people) who like to point out all of your faults yet fail to realize that they're not perfect themselves.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

SamanthaStrange said:


> That's all you can think of, but you're sure there's more?! (ffs!)
> 
> We are so over.


*sigh*
Well remember we got special rules babe. You only have to shave your legs once every two weeks (cos you're such a cutie :kiss but you gotta stop seeing @*KyleInSTL*, or at least cut it down to once a week. I can smell the Old Spice soon as you walk in woman. I don't do sloppy seconds. And then you can be rude I guess, if you want to, but, well, ya know, that's only a turn on if you're rude to me.

You're complicated.

I needs me a womenz dats gonna stick to my rules dammit!
(but I don't wanta lose you sweetie) ((hugs))


----------



## AnonymousPersonG (Nov 5, 2014)

Hrmmm... off the top of my head?
- Manipulative, psychopathic & violent tendencies
I'm not very picky, I guess.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

TenYears said:


> *sigh*
> Well remember we got special rules babe. You only have to shave your legs once every two weeks (cos you're such a cutie :kiss but you gotta stop seeing @*KyleInSTL*, or at least cut it down to once a week. I can smell the Old Spice soon as you walk in woman. I don't do sloppy seconds. And then you can be rude I guess, if you want to, but, well, ya know, that's only a turn on if you're rude to me.
> 
> You're complicated.
> ...


English Leather, man...I've got some standards.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

TenYears said:


> *sigh*
> Well remember we got special rules babe. You only have to shave your legs once every two weeks (cos you're such a cutie :kiss but you gotta stop seeing @*KyleInSTL*, or at least cut it down to once a week. I can smell the Old Spice soon as you walk in woman. I don't do sloppy seconds. And then you can be rude I guess, if you want to, but, well, ya know, that's only a turn on if you're rude to me.
> 
> You're complicated.
> ...


But can I keep seeing @crimeclub? :laugh:

You should be thankful for the break when it's their turn to deal with me.


----------



## HelpfulHero (Aug 14, 2013)

Fake
materialistic
oblivious
selfish
hedonistic
Irresponsible
Uses people
manipulative
entitled


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

sukanya said:


> Okay.. So girls need to be virtuous basically


For me, pretty much.

Thought of some more...

Unintelligent (I don't want to have to dumb things down to them)
Ladettes
The sl*tty dresser type who believes advertising their body is the way to make any sort of positive impression
The canvas type who feels the need to colour themselves in with make-up like a child playing with face paints


----------



## Galilea (Aug 11, 2015)

-judgmental
-anger issues
-not open-minded
-complains a lot
-conceited
-arrogant


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

M0rbid said:


> ^bubbly, flirty girls are the best. Can't stand those b***chy faced aka _too good for you_ types.


yeahp the I'm too damn sexy for your asss types. They always have such a lovely personality and great energy flowing amongst them. No wonder guys that do get with this type of girl, if they do manage, are there for the party bus and not the relationship. It's more of a contest/competition to get with them but probably becomes difficult to actually hang around her on basic level after a while. So many superficial variables at play in the too good for you girl.

Takes a certain type of dbag to tame one.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

SamanthaStrange said:


> But can I keep seeing @*crimeclub*? :laugh:
> 
> You should be thankful for the break when it's their turn to deal with me.


Yeah Crimeclub is on our third rotation :wink2:
I guess. Ffs. Ffs.
Smh.
Please take a shower and wash off the Axe deodorant and the cheap champagne off your breath before you come near me sweatie? I'll help you forget the bad time you had the night before, that won't be difficult. The nightmares of him groping you and trying to get you back to his place back in the slums will all be a memory. Just come with me. It will all be OK sweetie...


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

W A N D E R L U S T said:


> Omg you were with your mum! What if she picked up the phone first!? I don't want her to see me in all my glory! But gosh darn it, you always know what to say, :heart


wow you've thought of everything! and here i was thinking that you don't love me anymore. i'm sorry for ever doubting you, babes.



> I'm not really like this, it's just the bad boy vibe I project. All the girls wanna turn a bad boy good. I'm telling you, you make them pay for both the meals on the first date and their legs turn to jelly.


this is true babe. you had me at "i forgot my wallet" and you know it.

omg you're such a rebel i wanna pay for you so hard :heart:heart:heart


----------



## Sean07 (May 9, 2014)

probably offline said:


> dhsajkhdjkhjdsaohmygod SOLD.


Sweet! I'm gonna need some supplies in order to get this done for you though. First I'll need a hammer, I'll also need a spare hammer in case anything happens to the original hammer and also a third hammer incase the spare hammer breaks. I can't see three hammers breaking in one sitting so I think that should be fine in regards to hammers. I'm going to need a Bill Cosby comedy album too so I can smash it with the spare hammer in a metaphorical case of hard justice. The spare hammer being the weight of the world's karma and the Bill Cosby comedy album being Bill Cosby. This will get the creative juices flowing in order to maximise my whittling potential. I'll also need prophylactics.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Sean07 said:


> Sweet! I'm gonna need some supplies in order to get this done for you though. First I'll need a hammer, I'll also need a spare hammer in case anything happens to the original hammer and also a third hammer incase the spare hammer breaks. I can't see three hammers breaking in one sitting so I think that should be fine in regards to hammers. I'm going to need a Bill Cosby comedy album too so I can smash it with the spare hammer in a metaphorical case of hard justice. The spare hammer being the weight of the world's karma and the Bill Cosby comedy album being Bill Cosby. This will get the creative juices flowing in order to maximise my whittling potential. I'll also need prophylactics.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Doesn't like kitty cats.
Doesn't like kitty cats napping on her lap.
Doesn't like feeding kitty cats.

That's all I got.


----------



## Sean07 (May 9, 2014)

probably offline said:


>


That's beautiful. It's like the exact image I had in my head but with higher quality Cosby and Hammers. Top of the range sheaths to go with it... You've outdone yourself, good show, good bloody show.


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

I like my b*tches sassy.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

TenYears said:


> Yeah Crimeclub is on our third rotation :wink2:
> I guess. Ffs. Ffs.
> Smh.
> Please take a shower and wash off the Axe deodorant and the cheap champagne off your breath before you come near me sweatie? I'll help you forget the bad time you had the night before, that won't be difficult. The nightmares of him groping you and trying to get you back to his place back in the slums will all be a memory. Just come with me. It will all be OK sweetie...


Just gross, man. Classless and uncalled for. Line way crossed.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

KyleInSTL said:


> Just gross, man. Classless and uncalled for. Line way crossed.


Oh. Kay.

I apologize.

I'm just bustin balls like everybody else does on here, but I guess it got taken the wrong way. I'm sorry. I take it back.

I'm sorry.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Ditzy girls annoy me


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

KyleInSTL said:


> Just gross, man. Classless and uncalled for. Line way crossed.


yeah he likes to be really perverted in such a completely unnecessary, unfunny way. he's done this to me a few times. he must be stopped.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

being entitled
being militant about anything
stick up butt(literally and metaphorically)


----------



## Radekk (Aug 12, 2015)

Being shemale.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

gopherinferno said:


> yeah he likes to be really perverted in such a completely unnecessary, unfunny way. he's done this to me a few times. he must be stopped.


Oh ffs.

Please everybody stop with the righteous indignation.

I said I was sorry.

I'm so, so, so sorry you're such a victim of such a horrible crime against humanity.

Ffs.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

Ten years does his best. He means no harm! He just gets a bit carried away, that's all!


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

An open letter to anyone I may have offended on SAS:

I sincerely apologize. I realize not everyone "gets" my sense of humor, and I realize I may take it too far for some people, sometimes.

I sincerely hope that I haven't caused anyone post traumatic stress disorder. I have this disorder myself. I would not wish this on anyone.

I realize my sense of humor may have caused severe stress and / or trauma in some of your lives. I hope not. But if I have, please seek help with a professional asap.

Here are a few links that might help you, if you feel you've been so offended that you just might not be able to carry on anymore. I hope these help. And again, I sincerely apologize.

http://lifehacker.com/how-to-develop-your-sense-of-humor-1690680308

http://www.wikihow.com/Laugh

http://www.IfYou'reOnSasAndTenYearsHasOffendedYouWithHisHumorGetRevengeHereMoFos.com


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Let's just get back to criticizing women, as this thread originally intended.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## wertyguy (Sep 12, 2013)

I hate women who are immature, lack of ambition, boring, overly dramatic, needy and annoying.


----------



## caveman8 (Sep 3, 2012)

Ignopius said:


> My list: all these count as red flags for any potential partner.
> 
> -Conservative


Would you make an exception for, say, Joanne Nosuchinsky?


----------



## Kodi (Jul 9, 2015)

- doesn't think for herself
- shady
- controlling
- apathetic


----------



## SnowXFire50 (Jul 23, 2015)

Anime/yaoi fangirls.

I myself like anime but i dont like the majority of the fanbase. I'm not a yuri fan btw.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

TenYears said:


> Here are a few links that might help you, if you feel you've been so offended that you just might not be able to carry on anymore. I hope these help. And again, I sincerely apologize.


You're absolutely right...it wasn't your sense of humor implying her a s*ut that was the problem, it was my poor sense of humor in not busting a gut over it laughing.

I will work on my sense of humor...thanks @TenYears for setting me straight. Please accept my humble apology.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

KyleInSTL said:


> You're absolutely right...it wasn't your sense of humor implying her a s*ut that was the problem, it was my poor sense of humor in not busting a gut over it laughing.
> 
> I will work on my sense of humor...thanks @*TenYears* for setting me straight. Please accept my humble apology.


Yeah.

I offered a very sincere apology a few posts below that one.

And, I'm offering a sincere apology again. To both you, and CrimeClub, and Samantha.

I really am very sorry. I do take things to far sometimes. I told Samantha in a PM earlier, that I have this tendency to hide behind a weird, twisted sense of humor sometimes. And yeah, sometimes I take it too far.

So I apologize. I'm sorry. I did not intend for anyone to actually take what I said to mean that Samantha was a "****" or that Crimeclub was a loser or anything else. I apologize.

I'm very sorry if anyone took it that way, I really am.

Kyle, if you don't want to accept my apology that's your decision, but I'm just not sure what else I can do at this point.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> LOL
> I think it's weird to complain about stuff like this. They're not doing it for me, it has nothing to do with me, if I don't like it I don't have to date them...not that they even knew I was thinking about dating them.


That's too rational for the likes of this forum.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

TenYears said:


> Yeah.
> 
> I offered a very sincere apology a few posts below that one.
> 
> ...


man it's not even that big a deal. i hardly give much of a sh!t other than thinking it's kinda trashy and annoying and only offends me on a comedic basis. you can easily be forgiven for your transgressions. unlike like a _certain _giant green japanese monster who likes to stomp around on everyone's fun and get the army involved and whatnot....but i digress.

don't sweat it too much .you're just trying to have fun and i get that. it honestly might not even be as bad if you were 20 years younger but oh well i guess men are always gonna have their horny sense of humor


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

SamanthaStrange said:


> That's too rational for the likes of this forum.


Embarrassing but I posted this thinking it was the wrong thread. I thought you put that in the girls with weird hair colors thread. It doesn't make much sense in this one, what is "it" referring to LOL


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

When they don't maintain their hygiene - especially before a date. Showing up with bad breath, or smelling 'down there.' I shower and brush my teeth ahead of time, I expect another person to do so for me as well.

Incredibly annoying that people are inconsiderate like this.

Then you can't really complain about it without ruining the moment, so I've learned some techniques to steer them in the right direction. "Want some gum?" or "Hey, lets take a quick shower together"


----------



## Sean07 (May 9, 2014)

@probably offline - We leave this thread for slagging off chika's for _one day_ and look what happens. It goes from a couple of charming yet loveable rogues just riffing off each other into an absolute bloody mess. It's got it all: fallings out, graphic visual imagery not conjured up by yours truly, 1950's attitudes, seedy perversion masked as comedy, passive aggressive backtracking and phony apologies... Do you really want to hurt me, do you really want to make me cry?

I vote @TenYears sends his dinghy to Samantha as a gesture of goodwill. Or else you'll be caught and eaten by the Karma, Karma, Karma, Karma, Karma Chameleon below.










You don't need to apologise to cultureclub, I'm sure he'll get over it.

Edit: I don't actually care I just wanted an excuse to write in this thread again and found it with Boy George. I'll come and go, I'll come and go.


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

Oh crap. This was a pretty nice thread.. Everyone was having such a great time complaining about how awful women are and you guys had to go and ruin it for us. Shame on you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sean07 (May 9, 2014)

Karma Karma Karma Karma Karma Chameleon, you come and go, you come and goooooooo

Last time. I'm out now


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Sean07 said:


> @probably offline - We leave this thread for slagging off chika's for _one day_ and look what happens. It goes from a couple of charming yet loveable rogues just riffing off each other into an absolute bloody mess. It's got it all: fallings out, graphic visual imagery not conjured up by yours truly, 1950's attitudes, seedy perversion masked as comedy, passive aggressive backtracking and phony apologies... Do you really want to hurt me, do you really want to make me cry?


Yeah, it's just awful.










How's my love log coming along?


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

When they use bro talk, but in an uncute way, like "what you on, bro?" Um, wot m9. It's like a white guy saying the friendlier version of the N-word, it's not offensive, but it's usually not cool either.

When they get in groups and start getting all giggly, laughing way too hard at unfunny things because they're too awkward to contain themselves. Then, when there are only guys around they pull off a Kanye:


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

@Sean07 noooooooo don't leave, your culture club references are one of the best things that ever happened to this thread and we will miss you blind.



W A N D E R L U S T said:


> Don't be silly! I'll always love you and nothing can change that. I'll love you through the fights, the attempted divorces, the restraining orders, through the house arrests, from the mental institutions and even from behind bars. No matter what tries to come between us, I'll always find a way back to you bae. No piece of paper or stupid law can stop this fireball of love. :heart :heart
> 
> God, you make the betaness in me feel so freaking alpha!
> 
> ...


omg i can't believe you actually repeated our wedding vows here. i am a bit embarrassed but also really touched. i'm going to bombard you with a billion fireballs of love like a character in an mmorpg and there ain't nuthin you can do about it babe










feel my love darling FEEL MY LOVEEEEEE

and i don't care one ι(iota) if you are α(alpha) or β(beta), you make me feel like a ν(nu) woman <3


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Arrogance, Loud mouths, Extraversion, Ignorance, Ambition, Nastiness, Overweight, Slob, talks before they think, too tall, too short (Under 5ft), Communist, Nazi, Hates Northeners, Unrational, Argumentative, Hates Sport, Never Excersises, Thinks "Mars Attacks" Was a documentary.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

"Did you see the new guy Rachael brought to the party? They met in the grocery isle of all places! And I can't believe she wore that dress. It was so ugly, that purple?? I don't think she's dating anyone, but a friend of a friend told me that she might be seeing someone else on the side! I can't believe it! I always thought she was such a of a prude!

Anyway, Debbie and Brian are having a little thing at their place Friday night. Jenett will be there too. God, I can't stand that girl. She's always in other people's business. What does she think, she's better than everyone else? Anyway, I know Kathy will be there too, and I know for a FACT that they do not get along. She should have never flirted with that guy at the Christmas party, she knew Jennett had a thing for him! Fijuh dooifdg spdod seuhfsdpo sdiuidjasoo ashisadh sadch dsoiia saeodugfsi apiufhasdiuh apisufhrfh ... blah...blah...blah...

Baby...Baby!... Are you listening?!?!"


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Um......just bad hygiene really.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

PunkGirl01 said:


> But as men who are apparently interested in females, you have to remember one thing. If they're absolutely amazing, but then you find out they have one of those annoying traits you've all mentioned (in the serious factor, not the silly ones), will you tolerate it for that person, for that one person you are interested in, or would you be too bothered by that one trait that she's gotta go?


I think people should grow in a relationship.. I would usually accept someone as they are with the hope that rough edges would get refined over years..


----------



## Sean07 (May 9, 2014)

probably offline said:


> Yeah, it's just awful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've broken three hammers and I don't know what to do. I tried using a blow up mallet that you get at the fairground but it didn't do anything despite it's enormity. What do I do now? do I use my skull to mold the log correctly? Like, bash my skull off it over and over again until the wood caves a bit? I'm so lost, who'd have thought covering the hammers in gasoline and setting them on fire would not amount to 'Turbo mode'?

The penis bit of the log is looking great though, there will no nasty splinters in your vagina that's for certain.

All in all though, a catastrophe in every sense of the word.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

gopherinferno said:


> man it's not even that big a deal. i hardly give much of a sh!t other than thinking it's kinda trashy and annoying and only offends me on a comedic basis. you can easily be forgiven for your transgressions. unlike like a _certain _giant green japanese monster who likes to stomp around on everyone's fun and get the army involved and whatnot....but i digress.
> 
> don't sweat it too much .you're just trying to have fun and i get that. it honestly might not even be as bad if you were 20 years younger but oh well i guess men are always gonna have their horny sense of humor


Yeah, you're probably right. That's part of what makes it funny to me, though...the more white trashier and the more annoying, the better. Like I said I'm a little off the beam though.

Good luck with Godzilla.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

TenYears said:


> Yeah, you're probably right. That's part of what makes it funny to me, though...the more white trashier and the more annoying, the better. Like I said I'm a little off the beam though.
> 
> Good luck with Godzilla.


who said anything about godzilla?



> giant green japanese monster


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

TenYears said:


> Yeah, you're probably right. That's part of what makes it funny to me, though...the more white trashier and the more annoying, the better. Like I said I'm a little off the beam though.
> 
> Good luck with Godzilla.


----------



## Gojira (Jun 1, 2015)

Kk, I'm done here.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Sean07 said:


> I've broken three hammers and I don't know what to do. I tried using a blow up mallet that you get at the fairground but it didn't do anything despite it's enormity. What do I do now? do I use my skull to mold the log correctly? Like, bash my skull off it over and over again until the wood caves a bit? I'm so lost, who'd have thought covering the hammers in gasoline and setting them on fire would not amount to 'Turbo mode'?
> 
> The penis bit of the log is looking great though, there will no nasty splinters in your vagina that's for certain.
> 
> All in all though, a catastrophe in every sense of the word.


Did you forget to smear them with Bolt-paste first? You have to make a mix of Usain Bolt's sweat, honey and oatmeal. If you can't find Usain Bolt, there are also people who collect his dirty socks and extract sweat from them. You can try demsweetjamaicandrops.com (but they might be on the pricy side).

Also, I'll send Al with a new, high-quality hammer.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

gopherinferno said:


> who said anything about godzilla?




I will get down on one knee and ask you to marry me, I will be your ***** forevermore, if you get this reference.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

TenYears said:


> I will get down on one knee and ask you to marry me, I will be your ***** forevermore, if you get this reference.


i'm going to pretend i don't know what that is because ew


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

gopherinferno said:


> i'm going to pretend i don't know what that is because ew


*grrrrrr*

Oh. Kay. Starts with G.
Two words.
Ends with R.
Sounds like Dream Nomster.

Come on. You got it. Work with me here woman. I'll help ya.

Sound it out.

You got it.

Just get the first word.

Rhymes with spleen. It's a color. Like the color of the grass.


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

If her face was smelly. Not sure how I'd deal with that.


----------



## etude (Aug 25, 2013)

having no spine. it's the ultimate character flaw. not being confident enough to express yourself and bending over backwards to other people's will. i'm a girl and this is probably the one thing that turns most guys off from me.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

Romantically
- Unable to return affection. I don't mind if someone is reserved (I mean, I'm one of the most reserved people out there), but if you're talking about your partner or someone you're working towards a relationship with, I really can't put up with is the inability to show emotion towards a person you supposedly care about. In friends this doesn't matter, in fact I'd argue that it would be kinda weird and uncomfortable if someone was always trying to emphasize how important you are to them, but in a relationship it's important
- Being too dominating. Not that I want someone who is crazy submissive, far from it, being an individual is actually one of the most important things to me, but someone who doesn't respect you and treats you like an incompetent idiot isn't exactly fun either. This is a problem since often the only reason girls are attracted to me is because they think my shyness is "cute". They essentially don't even know your personality and what a cynical a**hole you are deep down and just treat you like the sweet shy guy

As a friend (pretty much all of this can apply to a girlfriend as well though)
- Gossiping and judging. Women gossip more than men on average and while they are more emotionally understanding and less aggressive (which is why I tend to prefer women as friends), they also tend to be more judgmental. And it's really annoying. No, I don't want to hear how creepy that guy Bob is or how bad of a fashion sense Susan has. They're people too, don't be so mean
- No sense of humour (self explanatory)
- Easily offended


----------



## Andrew Adams (Aug 19, 2015)

When they seem scared of you, even though you've been dating for 7 months, and have never forced them out of their comfort zone once.


----------

